# Cookie King - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/6/18)

Cookie King now available at Sir Vape at the crazy price of R275 for 100ml.






Cookie King presents Choco Cream, two chocolate cookies stuffed with a sweet vanilla creme filling flavored e-liquid, all presented in a convenient 100 milliliter Gorilla Unicorn Bottle.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/choco-cream-by-candy-king-100ml





Cookie King presents DVNK, a graham cracker cookie dunked in vanilla frosting flavored e-liquid, all presented in a convenient 100 milliliter Gorilla Unicorn Bottle.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/dnvk-by-candy-king-100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------

